# Elite Special Forces Insider Warns Of Serious Civil Unrest This Summer:



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Elite Special Forces Insider Warns Of Serious Civil Unrest This Summer: "Everything Is Right For Things To Go Very Wrong"
Mac Slavo
May 30th, 2016

In the lead up to the Presidential election we've seen pockets of riotous behavior across America. Whether supporting Trump, Sanders, Hillary or Cruz, average Americans appear to be ready to go to war with their government or with each other. This sentiment, coupled with continued economic degradation and a general feeling of a populace that has for decades been marginalized by the political machine in the United States, is showing all the signs of serious civil unrest on the horizon.

In the following interview with Infowars.com special forces commando Tim Kennedy weighs in, describing the current situation as a trench having been dug and filled with accelerants just waiting to be ignited.

Kennedy is a continuity of government expert, which means he's well versed in not only how the powder keg of civil unrest could potentially explode, but what The-Powers-That-Be will do once it does.

For civil unrest to happen you have to have a bunch of little things that set up for the perfect situation. You have to have a reason.

People are so emotionally involved in this Presidential election right now&#8230; and finally for the first time realizing there is something wrong with our country&#8230; the eyes are open&#8230; we know that something's not right.

Even though we have a President saying 'I'm trying to break down borders' we've never had so much hate between different racial segments&#8230; what's even more scary is that we know all of these things individually are setting up the perfect opportunity for serious civil unrest&#8230;

Now that we're moving into summer&#8230; we're moving into the Presidential election&#8230; we're sending troops into Iraq&#8230; we're looking at groups and segments of people who are supporting specific Presidential nominees&#8230;

We have a perfect conducive environment for some serious problems&#8230; you think riots in Missouri were bad? Just wait until July&#8230; wait until August.

The trench has been dug and it is full of accelerants&#8230; everything is right for things to go very wrong.

Kennedy warns that once civil unrest happens on a nationwide scale, you'd better have taken steps to prepare, because just as we saw in Venezuela, Argentina and elsewhere during such tense periods, essential goods disappear from the shelves almost overnight.

And while such events are often dismissed by Americans as improbable, your concerns over the possibility are not without merit.

As an individual you have to get ready.

Don't care if people think that you're crazy&#8230; don't think that you're being a fanatic&#8230; that you're being a prepper.

I'm only responsible for my family&#8230; My family is going to have food&#8230; My family is going to have water&#8230; We are going to be safe.

And if you think I'm crazy because I want to make sure my family is protected, fine, that's the way it is.

But as an individual you need to look and research about ways to prepare in whatever city you live in.

In short, should widespread civil unrest, whether this summer or at any point in the future, spread across America and be followed by military and law enforcement intervention, you absolutely cannot depend on the government to be there to provide any meaningful assistance.

That means you need to take steps to prepare your own personal continuity plan.

In her best-selling book The Prepper's Blueprint, Tess Pennington succinctly summarizes the reality of the situation:

Disasters do not discriminate. In the aftermath of the event, you will be on your own, left to provide for your family with the supplies and knowledge you have accrued. If you are prepared with the mental and spiritual foundation to overcome disaster, then you will transition into survival mode more quickly.

&#8230;When you plan for extended disasters you must take into account that you could be on you own for up to a month or longer. To carry you through this unpredictable time, you must add additional layers to your preparedness foundation so that it incorporates essential knowledge and additional supplies.

Excerpted from The Prepper's Blueprint: The Step-By-Step Guide To Survive Any Disaster

By preparing for the possibility of a widespread civil unrest scenario you'd also be readying yourself for other potentially deadly events, thus focusing on core supplies and knowledge is key.

Emergency Food Supplies will be absolutely critical. Even during a snowstorm or hurricane that are often forecast well in advance we see panic in grocery stores in the lead up, often leaving store shelves razed and completely empty. Stockpiling easy-to-cook, highly nutritious meals will be critical. Such supplies can be acquired in grab-and-go buckets or family packages for multi-day or multi-week emergency scenarios.
Portable food supplies may come in handy should you be caught in the middle of civil unrest and riots. These come in the form of high-calorie-food bars that can be hidden in a backpack, your car, or supplement existing food storage supplies. At a whopping 3600 calories per bar, five of these are enough for a week's worth of emergency survival nutrition.
Emergency Water will be essential in a scenario where city governments are overwhelmed with rioting or looting. A number of disaster scenarios could lead to water in an entire city being either too dangerous to drink or simply turned off at the source. Having a gravity water filter at home will allow you to stay hydrated during times of crisis. If you're caught out in the open, keeping a portable water filtertration system like the Katadyn Hiker Microfilter or Micropur Water Treatment Tablets in your back pack could be a life saver.
Nuclear, Biological, Chemical (NBC) Protective Equipment is an additional safety measure, especially in riot scenarios where poisonous gases could be used by both law enforcement or rioters. Moreover, such gear is the last line of defense in the event of a serious NBC disaster that could include the release of poison gases in crowded, tightly confided spaces like subways, or in a worst case scenario, an attack on a domestic nuclear power plant.
Firearms, Ammunition and Body Armor will be essential. People will panic. People will become violent. And people are going to get hurt. Be armed with enough ammunition to keep your family safe and secure, and know how to use your equipment. But remember, if you have to shoot at a threat, there is a strong possibility they will be shooting back. As such, consider body armor as a means of protection in extremely volatile and potentially violent situations.
First Aid and Trauma Supplies will be essential to your safety. In a serious emergency there will be no hospitals and you will need to become the doctor. Collapse doctor Joe Alton has written The Survival Medicine Handbook for just this reason. You'll want to have a first aid kit, but we also strong encourage you to consider trauma kits for serious injuries. And it's always a good idea to have antibiotics to prevent infection in the event you can't get to an emergency room.
Barter and Trade could come into play as well, especially when store shelves are empty. And while the above supply list could be used for barter, so too can silver bullion like coins and bars. Hard currency has been used in Zimbabwe, Argentina and Greece when either currencies collapsed or banks were closed down due to emergencies.
The above supply list includes some of the very basics one should have in their preparedness supplies. For extensive supply lists and scores of disaster scenarios we encourage you to read Tess Pennington's highly acclaimed The Prepper's Blueprint.

Whether it's civil unrest this summer or as the result of an economic collapse in the future, or any number of other disaster scenarios, having at least a 30 day supply of essential necessities will mean the difference between life and death. At the very least, they will help make a very uncomfortable situation a bit more bearable.

As Tim Kennedy has highlighted, the trenches have been dug and the accelerant has been poured.

All we're waiting for now is the spark.

Elite Special Forces Insider Warns Of Serious Civil Unrest This Summer: "Everything Is Right For Things To Go Very Wrong"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I could be wrong but I do not see any civil disobedience so severe and wide spread that will bring society to its knees over politics. Even the poor get their checks and are fat and happy to a point. Could have some Fergesons but I doubt anything like the burning of inter cities in the 60's. But what the hell do I know? Just my view.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infowars. :roll:

Remember when Alex Jones was all hyped up about TACMAR, the alleged writing on the back of road signs so the UN troops could have the directions needed to take their American civilian prisoners to the special FEMA camps?
What a hoot!!! :congratulatory:

For the younger members here, this country approached anarchy in the 1960's with the civil rights riots and the anti-Vietnam war riots. Perhaps some would not believe what actually was going on - there were terrorist organizations like the Symbionese Liberation Army, Black Panthers, Weather Underground, Yippees, Students For A Democratic Society running loose.
They exploded bombs killing people, they burned cities, killed cops, and rioted on a scale that makes Ferguson, Baltimore, Black Lives Matter, and the rest look like little old ladies at a church ice cream social.
It was real bad.

And guess what? Not only are we still here, but this poison atmosphere ultimately led to Ronald Reagan becoming president in a 49 state landslide.

Me? I ain't going to worry. I've seen this movie before.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Infowars. :roll:
> 
> Remember when Alex Jones was all hyped up about TACMAR, the alleged writing on the back of road signs so the UN troops could have the directions needed to take their American civilian prisoners to the special FEMA camps?
> What a hoot!!! :congratulatory:
> ...


Get ready for a Trump Landslide....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know RPD I wish I could click I like it ,I love it ,I want more of it.
instead of just clicking like one time.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Infowars. :roll:
> 
> Remember when Alex Jones was all hyped up about TACMAR, the alleged writing on the back of road signs so the UN troops could have the directions needed to take their American civilian prisoners to the special FEMA camps?
> What a hoot!!! :congratulatory:
> ...


RPD there's only a few of us on this site that were around back in those riotous old days. And guess what 1968 was an election year and we had a dummycrat in office and his heir apparent lost to Tricky Dick and we didn't have anarchy or a shut down in government or the like.

Maybe some ofyou youngins might want to take a look at what us old farts saw and experienced back then: 1968: a timeline of events


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I watched the interview with Kennedy, thinking oh this is going to be rich...It was actually pretty tame and the take away was the potential for unrest exists, well the potential for unrest never really goes away. In times of calm it can appear that way yet it is still there. So as an interview, it was much to do about nothing. 

I remember the 60's and we are no where near the levels of unrest that existed back then.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> RPD there's only a few of us on this site that were around back in those riotous old days. And guess what 1968 was an election year and we had a dummycrat in office and his heir apparent lost to Tricky Dick and we didn't have anarchy or a shut down in government or the like.
> 
> Maybe some ofyou youngins might want to take a look at what us old farts saw and experienced back then: 1968: a timeline of events


In 1968, for the expected riots at the Democratic convention in Chicago, some Army units were alerted for deployment.
I'm sure there are those who think Posse Comitatus would prevent this, but no.
My company at Fort Carson, Colorado was just one. Leave and passes were cancelled. We were confined to the Company Area, M14's w/bayonets issued (no ammo), ready to go to Chicago at a moments notice. In the end, we did not go, but I vaguely remember some units of the 101st Airborne did.
The Chicago cops knocked protesters head over heels with water cannons, they busted heads with nightsticks, used copious amounts of tear gas. There wasn't any PC crap like today.

Thanks for the link, Old Man.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I could be wrong but I do not see any civil disobedience so severe and wide spread that will bring society to its knees over politics. Even the poor get their checks and are fat and happy to a point. Could have some Fergesons but I doubt anything like the burning of inter cities in the 60's. But what the hell do I know? Just my view.


yep... as long as the folks are getting the checks.. things are good


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Infowars. :roll:
> 
> Remember when Alex Jones was all hyped up about TACMAR, the alleged writing on the back of road signs so the UN troops could have the directions needed to take their American civilian prisoners to the special FEMA camps?
> What a hoot!!! :congratulatory:
> ...


You literally have only a couple of years on me RPD. I remember those days too. In fact, they burned Main St which was only 3 blocks from where I lived.

The difference now is the leaders of some of those organizations are still around, have gotten much smarter and gained some influence. Why Bill Ayers is a presidential consultant. The Panthers have gotten bigger and smarter. Then there is the Nation of Islam. We all know that Farrakhan wants a nation separate from the US. I do know there is serious discontent in the black community and scuttlebutt has it that it won't take much to start.

The other part is that what happened in the 60's and 70's had little impact on middle America. During that period you heard little from Mr and Mrs average American. Now it is affecting most, if not all citizens. Combined with all the govt taxes, decrees and intrusion, middle America is being affected and are not happy.

I sure do hope you are right but I won't bet my life on it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

???? What is an ELITE Special Forces....

do we have double secret Special Forces...

I always view the seals, green berets, force recon as Special forces.... who are these ELITE folks


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Infowars. :roll:
> 
> Remember when Alex Jones was all hyped up about TACMAR, the alleged writing on the back of road signs so the UN troops could have the directions needed to take their American civilian prisoners to the special FEMA camps?
> What a hoot!!! :congratulatory:
> ...





Maine-Marine said:


> ???? What is an ELITE Special Forces....
> 
> do we have double secret Special Forces...
> 
> I always view the seals, green berets, force recon as Special forces.... who are these ELITE folks


The ones with the book and mass media deals.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

RPD, I'm not sure how your quote got mixed in there?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I could be wrong but I do not see any civil disobedience so severe and wide spread that will bring society to its knees over politics. Even the poor get their checks and are fat and happy to a point. Could have some Fergesons but I doubt anything like the burning of inter cities in the 60's. But what the hell do I know? Just my view.


politics is just an excuse - BLM is loading up for Cleveland now - no freaking attempt at peaceful protesting - it'll be rock em' sock em' violence from minute one ....

as far as this violence spreading .... just one car load of blacks get an idea to use ghetto tactics on some white subdivision and all hell lets loose .... some trigger happy white, guarding his home just off the riot zone, empties a full magazine into a black family - instant race war ..... Ferguson and/or Baltimore situations could eazily be the ignition point for nationwide violence .... with a guy like Obammy sitting on the throne the country would play hell putting the genie back in the bottle ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You literally have only a couple of years on me RPD. I remember those days too. In fact, they burned Main St which was only 3 blocks from where I lived.
> 
> The difference now is the leaders of some of those organizations are still around, have gotten much smarter and gained some influence. Why Bill Ayers is a presidential consultant. The Panthers have gotten bigger and smarter. Then there is the Nation of Islam. We all know that Farrakhan wants a nation separate from the US. I do know there is serious discontent in the black community and scuttlebutt has it that it won't take much to start.
> 
> ...


That is the major reason my wife and I live where we do.
Twenty years ago we moved from crime ridden, highly over populated South Florida to where we are now - on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop-light town.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Seneca said:


> I watched the interview with Kennedy, thinking oh this is going to be rich...It was actually pretty tame and the take away was the potential for unrest exists, well the potential for unrest never really goes away. In times of calm it can appear that way yet it is still there. So as an interview, it was much to do about nothing.
> 
> I remember the 60's and we are no where near the levels of unrest that existed back then.


I lived thru that era also .... totally disagree with you the anger & violence today - it's at least twice what it was in 1968 .... there's probably 250,000 Black Panther members now - and the racial split is wider and more widely spread also .... most importantly, the powers to be that quelled the riots are no more - the 1968 rioter prototype like Obammy the First and the Mayor of Baltimore are now in charge .... "Give them room to express themselves" ....


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

With the so called protesters today I would be surprised if there isn't a riot of two.
Check out some stories about hurricane Katrinaand rRitasome time. 
Natural disasters do more harm than anything else in an overpopulated area.
And this election there seems to be more than one branch of extremist causing trouble.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is the major reason my wife and I live where we do.
> Twenty years ago we moved from crime ridden, highly over populated South Florida to where we are now - on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop-light town.


Yeah, I tried that twice. We were buying a piece of property in TN. When we got to the bank to sign the final papers, they backed out. Second time was rural Colorado. I had even started a business there. Long story short, we got the rug pulled out from under us at the last minute but this time for a different reason.

This was God saying you stay put. You are right where I want you so here I'll stay.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> ???? What is an ELITE Special Forces....
> 
> do we have double secret Special Forces...
> 
> I always view the seals, green berets, force recon as Special forces.... who are these ELITE folks


ha ha ha lmas exactly.


----------



## Brentwood (May 30, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, I tried that twice. We were buying a piece of property in TN. When we got to the bank to sign the final papers, they backed out. Second time was rural Colorado. I had even started a business there. Long story short, we got the rug pulled out from under us at the last minute but this time for a different reason.
> 
> This was God saying you stay put. You are right where I want you so here I'll stay.


Funny how God knows where he wants ya... Put me in the desert,,,, cant complain... He knows what he is doing even if I have no clue.... God Bless our troops and vets!!!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what ever happens will happen and there isn't a damn thing we or you or anyone else can do about it. except get some popcorn and sit on the porch with old Betsy and yell "git off me land"


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was a kid then but remember the glow of the fires on the north side of the big city not far away! Scary then, scary now! 
Tensions are high! Country is beyond out of money so lets print more! Racial tensions are very, very high! I too think we are in for
a summer to remember, stay tuned!


----------



## Brentwood (May 30, 2016)

I do not beleive it is time yet... However,,, the only Elite insiders I know of are the Seals, Green Berets, Rangers, Marine Spec ops etc.... All our troops are pretty damn elite in my book... The stage is not set yet for this but the good guys cant wait for a green light... Just sayin!!!!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I like shtfplan, it does post interesting articles. I think of it kind of like the drudge but only about shtf stuff.

But that Mark Salvo guy is always saying something is going to make the shtf soon. I suppose he has to, but he is selling based on fear. He makes a big deal about everything.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> what ever happens will happen and there isn't a damn thing we or you or anyone else can do about it. except get some popcorn and sit on the porch with old Betsy and yell "git off me land"


:icon_surprised:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

mcangus said:


> I like shtfplan, it does post interesting articles. I think of it kind of like the drudge but only about shtf stuff.
> 
> But that Mark Salvo guy is always saying something is going to make the shtf soon. I suppose he has to, but he is selling based on fear. He makes a big deal about everything.


yay! the truth has spoken.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I seriously doubt that "civil unrest" will interfere with my life this summer or this cigar I'm currently trying to light. 

Your being a bit of an alarmist.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite spooktacular story was by Texe Marrs about new soccer stadiums being built around the world. Their skeletal structures are supposed to actually be giant antennae for an antichrist type system to activate tiny little micro-robots (injected in you during an unsuspecting immunization shot) to migrate to your brain and kill you for criticizing or disobeying The Man. He can reach you anytime anywhere in the world! :evil:

The World Cup Conspiracy

:stargate01:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

mcangus said:


> I like shtfplan, it does post interesting articles. I think of it kind of like the drudge but only about shtf stuff.
> 
> But that Mark Salvo guy is always saying something is going to make the shtf soon. I suppose he has to, but he is selling based on fear. He makes a big deal about everything.


I check the site daily and probably read a 1/3 of the articles based on the header title & subject .... this one is like saying the sun will rise tomorrow morning - it's a sure winner ....

it would be more credible to me, if this operator was claiming there was a plan to guard/extract high political figures from the riot racked convention cities .... or that he was seeing mercenary employers hiring loose operators for high value property guard duty this summer ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I need to put all those 165gr sierra game kings on some 4895 soon.


----------

